
Ask HN: Do you think it's worth to have a resume website? - jobless
I am thinking of having a resume website. But, I am not sure is it worth it to do that? These 2 things are bothering me particulary.  
1)I am extremely concerned about my private data Like phone no, email id been public  
2)The recurring cost of yearly maintenance, will that be a good Investment to do?
======
suramya_tomar
If you are just hosting your resume on the site then you probably won't get
much benefit from the site. Instead you should use the site to showcase some
of the work you have done in the past like projects, design portfolios (if you
are in that side of work), code etc. You can also post articles / posts etc to
showcase your expertise & knowledge.

I do that on my site along with a blog and I have had great feedback about it
from employers in the past.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
Yes, because when recruiters ask for your resume, just give them the link.
They can view it immediately, print to PDF if they want a copy (warning: cross
browser "Print to PDF" functionality can be flaky), or print a hard copy. I
don't have to perform a file upload.

Most people will read your resume anyways, even if you have a LinkedIn. My
LinkedIn lists all of my positions; my resume is a smaller subset of skills &
experience I market myself as.

------
mytailorisrich
What do you want to do that you cannot do with Linkedin?

~~~
jobless
Get attention of the recruiter and Stand-out from Rest of the crowd

~~~
sharemywin
unless it had a portfolio of some kind(code or design, etc) I would think it's
marginal. You could have a contact form for privacy concerns.

~~~
jobless
Precisely, I could showcase many things with a better UX. However, I am
assuming recruiter either will feel lazy or just not care to fill-out a form
to get my contact info.

